# The greatest novell I´ve ever read



## ideirhatsz123 (2007 Február 10)

Few love stories show the radiating implications of love as remarkably and specifically as this beautiful story of Aitmatov. The story moves slowly like many layers of clouds passing over during a brilliant sunset. But the story also impresses us with love's weight and burden. It is not light as a cloud, and its coloring is not all pastel. One may experience it and even think about it prematurely and naively, but eventually one will discover its poundage and range like an artist honing native talent through experience and education. You too will fall in love with Jamila!


----------



## Chiller (2007 December 18)

i love you critic of his novel...It's so exquisite that you've convinced me to buy it and read it with my wife...


----------



## Minou (2009 Augusztus 15)

Chiller írta:


> i love you critic of his novel...It's so exquisite that you've convinced me to buy it and read it with my wife...



I agree! Your wonderful critic made me curious, too.


----------



## eszter1527 (2010 Január 17)

My best favorite book which I've ever read is the Gone with the Wind. It is a monumental and memorable novel with a lot of romance and sometimes funnies conversation between Scarlett and Butler, and the adaptable film from this book is the '40s best!


----------



## solyiii:) (2010 Január 22)

The greatest book what I've ever read -in english- is the Eleven minutes by Coelho. I read it in hungarian but after in english, so I'm a fanatic


----------



## Reform (2010 Február 19)

My favorite novel is the Deerslayer. By James Fenimore Cooper.


----------



## Rickytikitavvi (2010 Február 22)

*The Book...*

I like to read and the ability to read in english opened new horizons to me. One of the first novells I read in english was Orson Scott Card's : Ender's Game. It is a genuine book for beginners with a straight, easy english. 
Otherways, it is The Book. I never-ever read anything similar to that novel (OK, maybe Rudyard Kipling's "Kim"). If you like stories with great epic, believable heroes and moral dilemmas, go for it!


----------



## Arianwen (2010 Július 3)

I love historical novels ... Anne Easter Smith's trilogy is one of the bests! 
Her novels are set during the War of the Roses (1455-1485...), the period during 
which the Yorkist and Lancastrian houses were in contention for the throne of England.

*Anne Easter Smith

*I - Daughter of York 
II - A Rose for the Crown
III - The King's Grace

I recommend to everyone who likes history (and romance)...


----------



## mokuska1984 (2010 Augusztus 3)

The best I have ever read was by John Grisham The Painted House


----------



## appaloosa (2010 Október 30)

The best book I ever read was The Hiding Place by Corrie Ten Boom, set in Holland during World War II.


----------



## wolverine5 (2010 November 30)

I am going to look for several of these books.


----------



## wolverine5 (2010 November 30)

Ken Follett: Pillars of the Earth


----------



## annamarya (2010 December 22)

My favourite book is Pride and Prejudice by Jane Austen!!! And the adaptable film from this book (starring Colin Firth) is one of my favourite too!


----------



## dungdung23 (2011 Január 5)

I love romance book! Norwegian wood, Flipped....


----------



## Lestat1111 (2011 Január 21)

The World According to Garp by J. Irving and Northwest Passage by Kenneth Roberts. 
*
*


----------



## ltunde79 (2011 Január 25)

Mario Vargas Llosa's novels are my favourite right now. If you doubt why was he awarded the Nobel Prize try The notes of Don Rigoberto. You won't regret it! There is something to learn for everybody in it.


----------



## Lucee (2011 Január 28)

Richard Wright: Black Boy


----------



## beljas (2011 Március 14)

A vote for Pride and Prejudice...


----------



## agata_2000 (2011 Április 5)

The Six Bullerby Children by Astrid Lindgren!! A children's book but very optimistic and really excited my imagination when I was about ten years old.


----------



## Silvery997 (2011 Július 11)

One more vote for Pride and prejudice  but I also agree with the Pillars of the Earth =)


----------



## boicho (2011 November 13)

The greatest novell i've ever read was "Three Comrades" by Erich Maria Remarque. I recommend to everyone.


----------



## askmore (2011 December 29)

I have a lot of favourite novels, so I will not write down all of them.
But here's some of the latest (I read and liked)

J.R.R. Tolkien - The hobbit, The lord of the rings.
I read the hobbit in English, the lord of the rings in hungarian. In both language it was beautiful.

Madách Imre - Az ember tragédiája /Imre Madach - The Tragedy of man
Even though it's not a novel, it's a dramatic verse.
English version: http://mek.niif.hu/00900/00918/html/index.htm

Hungarian (original) version: http://mek.niif.hu/00800/00849/html/index.htm


----------



## Juci102 (2012 Január 7)

Harry Potter 4ever


----------



## Tibor55 (2012 Január 10)

Leo Tolstoy - War and Peace


----------



## Noodlesticks (2012 Január 14)

Mine was Honoré de Balzac: Old Goriot.


----------



## FLOUFUN (2012 Február 3)

The shine


----------



## ariedam (2012 Május 27)

Also this: J.R.R. Tolkien - The hobbit, The lord of the rings.


----------



## ariedam (2012 Május 27)

by the way where I can find Anne Easter Smith e-book

regards
Frank


----------



## alice_wonderland (2012 Október 15)

JRR Tolkien definitely. The Lord of the Rings Series.

JK Rowling. My teenage year books.


----------



## igniculus (2012 Október 21)

Mine has to be "The three musketeers" by Dumas. I've read it more thank 15 years ago, and I still hold a mesmerizing memory of it.


----------



## M. Dénes (2013 Február 2)

mokuska1984 írta:


> The best I have ever read was by John Grisham The Painted House



I love John Grisham's books too (in Hungarian). And I like Sherlock Holmes stories also (in English).


----------



## szpetra (2014 Október 20)

Abigél by Magda Szabó


----------



## Sarkanyolo (2014 November 24)

I do like Harry Potter series and Dan Brown.


----------

